# Magneto(X-men) vs Team Sannin + Uchiha Itachi (Naruto) + more



## Veikuri (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto appears in the Naruto universe. There he finds J-man,Orochimaru,Tsunade and Itachi. At first Magneto thinks they're just mere humans, but Orochimaru spits his Sword of Kusangi at Magneto, but he flings it away with ease. Magneto assumes they're mutants.

Battlefield: Rain Village
State of mind: IC; Magneto wants to capture them and NOT KILL THEM.
restrictions: none
Distance: Magneto is ontop of a building, they're on the floor.


Everyone starts in base mode.


Fight #2.
Magneto vs Pain(all forms)
Same as above. He will destory them, but notices they keep coming back.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol holy shit

What's Magneto's weakness? I forgot


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 16, 2009)

you know that Chibaku Tensei Nagato does?

Magneto does it better.

Itachi would cause the most problems for Magneto due to his 3 MS jutsu and how they work with eye contact.

But Pain and the Sannin will be wiped out with ease.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto rapes like a  child predator


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto solos HST


----------



## Veikuri (Oct 16, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Lol holy shit
> 
> What's Magneto's weakness? I forgot



Beside changing the polarity(I think thats the word) in your armor? Don't think he has one.




hadomaru said:


> Magneto rapes like a  child predator



Care to explain how?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 16, 2009)

He rips all the iron out of their blood.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2009)

Even without trying to kill them he'll still solo. They can't hurt him to begin with.


----------



## Veikuri (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you read?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 16, 2009)

Veikuri said:


> Can you read?



He captures them, THEN kills them .

C wut I did thar?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 16, 2009)

the battlefield is the Rain Village?

 lol that whole place is made of metal bro...this wasn't really a contest to begin with but you may as well give Magneto a nuke with the environment you put him in.

the only chance they have is if Magneto deigns to look at these pitiful fools before crushing them and Itachi somehow catches him in a genjutsu.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuck man are you serious, Magneto babyshakes them.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto solos the HST


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2009)

You think the Narutoverse can handle an omega class mutant?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, Magneto's shields are too strong for them so genjutsu via Itachi is the only option and then Magneto has telepathic defences I think. To top it off he has lightspeed reactions.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto spams EM hax at them. GG Team Nerudo.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto has had a psychic battle with Xavier, he was in bed when it happened but he did fight back later on. Genjutsu is not doing anything.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 16, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> You think the Narutoverse can handle an omega class mutant?



Magnet is only Alpha class IIRC


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2009)

well maybe if it was 1967 ff4 cartoon mags, naruverse could win


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2009)

magneto has recently been repowered to levels possibly stronger than ever. He rapes many mangaverses including most DBZ.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Banhammer,

remember Magneto vs Goku?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 16, 2009)

magneto prime is a beast. Could he beat buu?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, quite handly.


----------



## Omega Level (Oct 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> magneto has recently been repowered to levels possibly stronger than ever. He rapes many mangaverses i*ncluding most DBZ*.



Flamebait but true.


----------



## Omega Level (Oct 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> magneto prime is a beast. Could he beat buu?



No Buu doesn't have ionized blood.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

How is it flamebait?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Flamebait but true.



How is it flamebait if it's fact.


----------



## Omega Level (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> How is it flamebait?



Because he mentioned DBZ in a thread that had nothing to do with it. You know how us DBZ fans get when you mention its name in vain


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 16, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Flamebait but true.



You're really one to accuse others of flamebait...

The irony is sickening


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 16, 2009)

i like irony.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Because he mentioned DBZ in a thread that had nothing to do with it. You know how us DBZ fans get when you mention its name in vain



That's stupid logic and you know it.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 16, 2009)

What an absolute sodomising. A Gomorrahing too if they're unlucky.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 16, 2009)

Konohamaru Bunshin Feints the crap out of him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2009)

Pain Soul-sucks him. Good game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh how could we forget death power? 

On topic Magneto rapes easily.


----------



## Veikuri (Oct 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, quite handly.



Different post same person tho; Can you tell me which comic book and what chapters? Last I checked Magneto lost his powers. News like that would make me read some X-men! Don't play with my heart o.o!


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto would kill any of the Naruto characters with insane ease, especially since none of them can bypass his shields.

And people, you know you should ignore Omega Level by now.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

um 1 question what about madara uchiha? A is he in because he is a part of the akatski or am i wrong? and a few things. rasengan. eternal mongekyo sharingan(madara uchiha). madarasu. and even substitution.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> um 1 question what about madara uchiha? A is he in because he is a part of the akatski or am i wrong? and a few things. rasengan. eternal mongekyo sharingan(madara uchiha). madarasu. and even substitution.



Are you trying to say that they will work on Magneto?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> um 1 question what about madara uchiha? A is he in because he is a part of the akatski or am i wrong? and a few things. rasengan. eternal mongekyo sharingan(madara uchiha). madarasu. and even substitution.



Aby genjustsu won't work on Magneto, considering he has one of the best psycic shields on the planet if I recall. Also those physical attacks aren't getting past his shield.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 16, 2009)

Rasengan is useless. Eterenal Mangekyo, also useless. Substitution, less than useless.

No idea WTF madarasu is.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

what i meant about substitiution is orochimarus where he turns into mud and he could reapear behind magneto without him even nowing so then he could get off any move he wants. also just a simple clone jutsu would be usfull for distracting him so the problem is the shield how do they get around it not getting to him. ok i only watch the anime i dont read the manga and i only get the us version and they cancled it so im still a little fuzzy on all the abilities, so can anyone help me with my arguement it seams like im the only 1 who is rooting for Naruto verse.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> what i meant about substitiution is orochimarus where he turns into mud and he could reapear behind magneto without him even nowing so then he could get off any move he wants. also just a simple clone jutsu would be usfull for distracting him so the problem is the shield how do they get around it not getting to him. ok i only watch the anime i dont read the manga and i only get the us version and they cancled it so im still a little fuzzy on all the abilities, so can anyone help me with my arguement it seams like im the only 1 who is rooting for Naruto verse.



Doesn't matter any of those moves aren't getting past Magneto's shield.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

:/ is anyone going to side with naruto on this one? and what about sunades pure streangth couldnt she just punch the shield into pieces or atleast punch him with the shield into a few buildings.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

It's not about siding with Naruto. Magneto is just too strong for any of Madara's or anyone's attacks to touch him. He fights on a planetary level, they arent really doing anything to him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> :/ is anyone going to side with naruto on this one? and what about sunades pure streangth couldnt she just punch the shield into pieces or atleast punch him with the shield into a few buildings.



Magneto's shield is composed of powers of electro magnetism, and it's tanked hits from the Phoenix before. Tsunade isn't going to do shit to it.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2009)

His shields have tanked blows from beings far more powerful than Tsunade. She isn't doing shit. Besides, seh'd be dead before she gets the chance to hit him anyway.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

:/ what about chidori? its electricity wouldnt cancle out his shield temporarily so someone else can get a move off?


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope. Chidori is just a rubber ball to Magneto. He'd laugh at it. He's blocked people that can take out the entire Narutoverse with his powers. I'm sorry, but it isnt happening.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2009)

> :/ what about chidori? its electricity wouldnt cancle out his shield temporarily so someone else can get a move off?





You have no clue what you're talking about. No one in Naruto can do anything to Magneto's shield, especially not some crappy lightning from Sasuke, considering he has manipulated electricity on a higher level than Storm.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You have no clue what you're talking about. No one in Naruto can do anything to Magneto's shield, especially not some crappy lightning from Sasuke, considering he has manipulated electricity on a higher level than Storm.



Calm down Narc. I remember when I was like this, in my noob days


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> :/ what about chidori? its electricity wouldnt cancle out his shield temporarily so someone else can get a move off?



Magneto could control that too. see you don't realize it but's Magneto is more than capable of knocking the planet off it's axis if he wanted to. 

When it comes down to it though, no one in Naruto is going to get past his shield which has tanked hits from Phoenix and if i'm not mistaken fucking Galactus.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

well im not giving up, theres got to be something that can kill him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well im not giving up, theres got to be something that can kill him.



No there isn't, there is nothing that's getting past his shield, and there's a number of ways he could murder the whole lot of them.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Quit while you're ahead man.



Read up


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

could magneto do anything against someone who can manipulate gravity? I think not.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> could magneto do anything against someone who can manipulate gravity? I think not.



Magneto's can do that as well, in fact he can do it even better.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

and who can do that?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> and who can do that?



Pein can, but Magneto can do it much better than to the point of fucking the entire planet over.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Pein can create a pseudo-gravity with Shinra Tensei and Bansho Tenin. Magneto can do it on a planetary scale with real gravity.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

> Magneto's can do that as well, in fact he can do it even better


show me some scans


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 16, 2009)

Could Pain do anything against someone whose shield has blocked attacks from people *FAR* superior to Pain in every conceivable way? I think not.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

> Could Pain do anything against someone whose shield has blocked attacks from people FAR superior to Pain in every conceivable way?



Just to see your opinion, who do you have in mind?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

im still rooting for naruto but im giving up on this argument :/ sry who ever is actually agreaing with me, if there is anyone, ill rejoin the argument if someone actually has a good idea


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Just to see your opinion, who do you have in mind?



Phoenix, who somebody should have scans of, but I don't at the moment.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Calm down Narc. I remember when I was like this, in my noob days



Well I'm not mad or anything. Some comments can just leave me feeling stupid after reading them.



jedijohn said:


> could magneto do anything against someone who can manipulate gravity? I think not.



Case in point, Cubey.

Is anyone getting the feeling this is a dupe?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay, I admit magneto is stronger.  Happy?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 16, 2009)

> Is anyone getting the feeling this is a dupe



Indeed. Probably Omega Level.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

omega level?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

hate to admit it but yea...


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

don't know who or what omega level is


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Omega Level dupe. sephiroth isnt one though, by my calcs, just a noob. But for your peace of mind, and to close this thread...



jedijohn said:


> show me some scans



Lightning control greater than Storm's.



Impenetrable shield



Opening up the Earth



The Official Magneto Respect Thread


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Indeed. Probably Omega Level.



Ooh, good theory.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm convinced.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

anyone still here?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Omega Level dupe. sephiroth isnt one though, by my calcs, just a noob. But for your peace of mind, and to close this thread...
> 
> HEY WHO YOU CALLING A NOOB


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> anyone still here?



Why? everyone's agreed that Magneto wins here, there's no real point.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

just wondering


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok sry about the mess up i dont know how to do the quote thing, this is my first forum ive bean a part of


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

same for me


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

If you guys wanna talk to people/whatever, I recommend going to the Academy Registration section or the Konoha Plaza


----------



## Godly Rikudou (Oct 16, 2009)

Itachi mindrapes him, he can't even get past his Susano'o and he could just seal him away. Also, he can't do anything about the Frog Song. 

Vs Pain he still losses, he gets his soul stolen by either Human or Gedou Mazou.

All the members on the Naruto side are too fast, and too powerful, and with their abilities they'd probably rape, if not stomp horribly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Godly Rikudou said:


> Itachi mindrapes him, he can't even get past his Susano'o and he could just seal him away. Also, he can't do anything about the Frog Song.
> 
> Vs Pain he still losses, he gets his soul stolen by either Human or Gedou Mazou.
> 
> All the members on the Naruto side are too fast, and too powerful, and with their abilities they'd probably rape, if not stomp horribly.



Wrong, Magneto has one of the best psycic shields on the planet, Itachi isn't doing shit. and any of those attacks on the naruto side you mentioned isn't getting past his shield.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

are you saying they would beat magnito?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok now the arguement is back in the air quick question, which magnito do you theink there vsing Godly Rikudou? because they made some good points even though i am with naruto


----------



## Godly Rikudou (Oct 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wrong, Magneto has one of the best psycic shields on the planet, Itachi isn't doing shit. and any of those attacks on the naruto side you mentioned isn't getting past his shield.



Any feats for the shield that actually allow him to block a genjutsu, or does he have any scans of blocking attacks that steal souls? Even still, that's only defensive, how's he getting past Susanoo?



sephiroth138 said:


> ok now the arguement is back in the air quick question, which magnito do you theink there vsing Godly Rikudou? because they made some good points even though i am with naruto



Probably comic Magneto, but I haven't seen anything impressive from him


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Godly Rikudou said:


> Itachi mindrapes him, he can't even get past his Susano'o and he could just seal him away. Also, he can't do anything about the Frog Song.
> 
> Vs Pain he still losses, he gets his soul stolen by either Human or Gedou Mazou.
> 
> All the members on the Naruto side are too fast, and too powerful, and with their abilities they'd probably rape, if not stomp horribly.



Magneto has mental defense that would make Aizen go crying back to Hueco Mundo.

His shield would make Pein and Itachi secrete tears of butthurt through their skin.

And his speed would make Gedo Mazo or any soulfucking from Pein get on their knees and suck his cock.

This. Is. Not. Debatable.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Godly Rikudou said:


> Any feats for the shield that actually allow him to block a genjutsu, or does he have any scans of blocking attacks that steal souls? *Even still, that's only defensive, how's he getting past Susano*?



By ripping the blood out of Itachi's body.

And any genjutsu is not going to work on him, not with his level of Mental defence.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> HEY WHO YOU CALLING A NOOB



You have like 23 posts we are well in our right to call you a noob, come back when you have 50.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 16, 2009)

Godly Rikudou said:


> Any feats for the shield that actually allow him to block a genjutsu



His mind can battle Xaviers



> does he have any scans of blocking attacks that steal souls?



He has a shield that tanks nukes



> Even still, that's only defensive, how's he getting past Susanoo?



By shoving itachi's headband up his ass.


----------



## Godly Rikudou (Oct 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> By ripping the blood out of Itachi's body.
> 
> And any genjutsu is not going to work on him, not with his level of Mental defence.



Scans of him having this ability and doing it quickly?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Since someone else is posting, I'll give 3 possibilities.
1. Shikamaru uses Shadow Possession then uses his 200+ IQ to think of some way to kill him.
2. Ino uses Mind Transfer...enough said.
3. 3rd Hokage uses Reaper Death Seal.
Not sure if they would work. Would they?


----------



## Godly Rikudou (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Magneto has mental defense that would make Aizen go crying back to Hueco Mundo.
> 
> His shield would make Pein and Itachi secrete tears of butthurt through their skin.
> 
> ...



And the scans of these mental defenses and shields are where? Plus, Magneta has to fight 6 bodies, it'll be harder to dodge Gedou Mazou. The only Ninja who evaded it was a top tier with unknown speed, otherwise it destroyed an army in an instant.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 16, 2009)

Narutoverse got nothing on Magneto. Magneto got faster than lightspeed reactions. Not only they lack firepower but they also lack the speed to even compare with him. He can even potentially solo DBZ.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Lightning control greater than Storm's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read em and weep man.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

> He can even potentially solo DBZ


Now THAT I have a problem with.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Since someone else is posting, I'll give 3 possibilities.
> 1. Shikamaru uses Shadow Possession then uses his 200+ IQ to think of some way to kill him.
> 2. Ino uses Mind Transfer...enough said.
> 3. 3rd Hokage uses Reaper Death Seal.
> Not sure if they would work. Would they?



Ino's mind transfer won't work. and the 3rd has to actually get ahold of Magneto for the Shinigami to work. Magneto doesn't need to move for his powers to work anyways, so it's not like he still can't kill Shikamaru.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 16, 2009)

Godly Rikudou said:


> Any feats for the shield that actually allow him to block a genjutsu, or does he have any scans of blocking attacks that steal souls? Even still, that's only defensive, how's he getting past Susanoo?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably comic Magneto, but I haven't seen anything impressive from him



You mean other than light speed reaction time, which goes far beyond anyone in Narutoverse. Hell there were scans of him out pacing missiles a page ago (not that fast, but still puts him at top tier Naruto at worst)


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

well first off its more like 300+ and yea actually they would work. FIANLLY someone has a good idea, shadow possession is not affected by magnetic anything so FINALLY!!!


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ino's mind transfer won't work. and the 3rd has to actually get ahold of Magneto for the Shinigami to work. Magneto doesn't need to move for his powers to work anyways, so it's not like he still can't kill Shikamaru.



Good point.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well first off its more like 300+ and yea actually they would work. FIANLLY someone has a good idea, shadow possession is not affected by magnetic anything so FINALLY!!!



Doesn't really matter, Magneto doesn't need to move for his powers to work, Shikamaru either gets his Blood ripped out of his body, or magneto screws with the electrical impulses in his brain.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well first off its more like 300+ and yea actually they would work. FIANLLY someone has a good idea, shadow possession is not affected by magnetic anything so FINALLY!!!



He outruns. How far does it reach again? Like 10 feet? Scratch that, he outwalks it.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Now THAT I have a problem with.



this
Goku vs Magneto thread. Ends in Magneto victory a couple months ago.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> He outruns. How far does it reach again? Like 10 feet? Scratch that, he outwalks it.



Hell he outflies the damn thing.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just a thought.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

well what about the clone jutsu it can distract him long enough to get one of them off


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> this
> Goku vs Magneto thread. Ends in Magneto victory a couple months ago.



Well I wasn't here then.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

He one-shots them with a gravity field 

Remember what Pein did? Magneto will do that 10x.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Well I wasn't here then.



You should read it.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> You should read it.



Is it still open to posting?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Is it still open to posting?



Goodness no, it's been locked, besides necroing a thread is looked down upon here.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2009)

Just post your arguments here for the meantime.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

what is necroing


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Just post your arguments here for the meantime.



I suppose you will argue on the side of magneto?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 16, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> what is necroing


Bringing a thread back that has already reach a conclusive result months or years ago.



jedijohn said:


> I suppose you will argue on the side of magneto?



Pretty much.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Bringing a thread back that has already reach a conclusive result months or years ago.
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> Pretty much.



Good thing I have backup


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 16, 2009)

could kamui do something to magneto?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Goodness no, it's been locked, besides necroing a thread is looked down upon here.



Though you can Necro if new powers are introduced or if you honestly think it is a good Idea.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Waiting for sephiroth138 to give much-needed backup.*


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

yea lets see omega blast will easily beat magnito, and the planet


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 16, 2009)

Magneto can manipulate the iron in an enemy's blood to kill them nearly instantly by ripping it out of their bodies or re-arranging it inside to destroy their internal organs


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

um yea lets see though how strong is broly's or ss3 goku's body?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 16, 2009)

Wouldn't matter your internal organs shouldn't gain any extra toughness from being super strong.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Bringing a thread back that has already reach a conclusive result months or years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.





sephiroth138 said:


> um yea lets see though how strong is broly's or ss3 goku's body?



Strong enough


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 16, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Wouldn't matter your internal organs shouldn't gain any extra toughness from being super strong.



We don't know how strong saiyan organs are. They may be 100x weaker or 100x stronger.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 16, 2009)

yea um also lets see him beat even cell how is he sopposed to beat him? no metal in his body, and he survis bullets easily you would need something stronger and with 1,000,000 more times piercing ability


----------



## Dexion (Oct 17, 2009)

Fact: All Genjutsu, like Sharingan, etc. are a form of hypnosis. Magneto will easily deflect that.

Fact: Magneto moves much too fast and has too much durability with his shield for any attack to work on him from the Narutoverse.

The only way this would work is if Shikamaru trapped him with his shadow bind by surprise and Kakashi banishes him to another dimension with his Mangekyo Sharingan. I somehow doubt he can block another dimension from absorbing him... 

HOWEVER.......... those two characters are not included in this


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 17, 2009)

> Shikamaru trapped him with his shadow bind by surprise



Because it's not like Magneto can fly, thus making it impossible for Shikamaru to do this...oh wait, he can, can't he?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> yea um also lets see him beat even cell how is he sopposed to beat him? no metal in his body, and he survis bullets easily you would need something stronger and with 1,000,000 more times piercing ability



by stopping his nervous system.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

Magneto opens a wormhole, end thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> um yea lets see though how strong is broly's or ss3 goku's body?



Are they stronger than adamantium?

Here's a hint

they're not


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Because it's not like Magneto can fly, thus making it impossible for Shikamaru to do this...oh wait, he can, can't he?



Dude, thats even worse, by flying Magneto makes his shadow even more vulnerable.

Anyways. Shadowbind couldn't work on Tayuya very well due to her superstrength. Jirobo dodged it by going underground.

Magneto can enhance his strength to class 100. Like how he beat Apocalypse in Age of Apocalypse with his bare hands.

He kills Shikamaru the old fashioned way.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

shadowboing is retardedly ridiculous argument. ffs, the man hardly even needs to think, let alone moove.


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2009)

That is so boring.

"I prefer to kill my opponents the old fashioned way, brutally!" -Dinobot from Beast Wars.

Magneto smashes puny Shikamaru.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

no magneto prefers to distroy his oponents with meteor to the face


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Whimsy (Oct 17, 2009)

He just squashes their heads with their stupid headbands.


----------



## Elite Ace (Oct 17, 2009)

*This thread is amusing*



sephiroth138 said:


> ok sry about the mess up i dont know how to do the quote thing, this is my first forum ive bean a part of





jedijohn said:


> same for me



Yeah right ... 
Which one is it... KMC or Moviecodec



Cubey said:


> If you guys wanna talk to people/whatever, I recommend going to the Academy Registration section or the Konoha Plaza


 Or the Blender 



jedijohn said:


> *Waiting for sephiroth138 to give much-needed backup.*



For that you need to log out of this account and sing into that one 



jedijohn said:


> We don't know how strong saiyan organs are. They may be 100x weaker or 100x stronger.


If you don't know that don't bring it up.



Dexion said:


> Fact: All Genjutsu, like Sharingan, etc. are a form of hypnosis. Magneto will easily deflect that.
> 
> Fact: Magneto moves much too fast and has too much durability with his shield for any attack to work on him from the Narutoverse.
> 
> ...


Even if there were, they won't do anything... Magneto breaks out of shadow bind just with brute strength or he still rips iron out of their body... he doesn't need gestures for that.


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2009)

Dupe infested thread is dupe infested.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 17, 2009)

This thread is still going on? And why is it turning into another Goku vs Magneto?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 17, 2009)

Because people refuse to believe Magneto is THAT strong.
And that Narutoverse is THAT weak.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

well naruto isnt that weak and i dont think magneto is THAT strong. btw how did they beat magneto if he was that strong?


----------



## Z (Oct 17, 2009)

Narutoverse is obliterated. 

**


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

Plot Induced Stupidity and Character Induced stupidity is my guess.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

so who are you calling stupid? the one who made this thread?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

No, Magneto. The plot makes him act stupid in order for the good guys to win. It happens in a majority of fiction. Otherwise, he'd own them.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

oh sry, but then wouldnt he act stupid in naruto verse and let them win easily then?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

Firstly. It is assumed that Magneto is in character and out to win. Secondly, Naruto characters have their fair share of stupidity. Thirdly, Magneto has auto shields that have tanked nukes. At least I think their auto.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

:/ well then i guess the only way for them to win is if it really isnt auto but i dont think it is. or maybe, a long shot but maybe, they could just keep on doging his attacks and attacking till he gets tired out but like i said its a LOOOOOOOOOONG shot


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

Magneto has lightspeed reactions. They won't be able to do much.


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2009)

He could one-shot the entire verse in one attack. Trust me, they arent winning.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, Mags has planetary control.


----------



## Drewto1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fight one they would all jump up attack at once then Itachi would use tsukiami *excuse my spelling* and kill him. fight 2 all 6 paths would team up and be ultamate and just beat the crap out of him.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

oh well you guys think i had a good arguement atleast, even though i lost?


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you trying to troll? Because it isnt good.

Magneto can rip the blood out of everyone their simultaneously.



sephiroth138 said:


> oh well you guys think i had a good arguement atleast, even though i lost?



As good as someone in Naruto's favor here can have.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

Christ allmighty this is still going on.



sephiroth138 said:


> :/ well then i guess the only way for them to win is if it really isnt auto but i dont think it is. or maybe, a long shot but maybe, they could just keep on doging his attacks and attacking till he gets tired out but like i said its a LOOOOOOOOOONG shot



It's kinda hard to dodge something you can't see, Like I said before, Narutoverse has nothing that can beat him. They essentially have a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok ok i get it naruto loses but i do know 1 anime that because of the last few episodes could EAAAAAASILY beat magneto


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

There are a lot that could beat Magneto.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

well from what you guys are saying it seems like nobody could beat him whats 1 you know that could beat him?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

Saint Seiya
Getbackers
Tenchi Muyo!

To name a few. And Naruto is a very weak anime/manga, DBZ is strong but they can't defeat Mags. Magneto is very powerful. Although, some of DBZ might be able to beat Magneto.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

There are characters in anime/manga and other works of fiction that can beat Magneto. DB/DBZ and Naruto are not part of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well from what you guys are saying it seems like nobody could beat him whats 1 you know that could beat him?



There are plenty of verses that could beat him, just not Naruto. Naruto is among one of the weaker verses when it comes down to it. most of the other universes beat them.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 17, 2009)

HE POPS THEIR HEADS

LIKE GRAPES



WITH THEIR STUPID METAL HEADBANDS


----------



## Ulti (Oct 17, 2009)

Hes not allowed to kill them


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

well what about dbgt? and one i think could beat him is gurren laggan, look up the last episode, there throwing galaxies at eachother.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well what about dbgt? and one i think could beat him is gurren laggan, look up the last episode, there throwing galaxies at eachother.



DBGT is actually weaker than DBZ, and besides it's noncanon.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

You mean GT where Trunks needed to go SSJ for some bricks? GT is a mess and no DB fan would or should acknowledge it's existance. TTGL most certaintly yes but not DBverse.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok first thats a stupid statement dbgt is WAAAAAAY stronger than dbz because of SS4 gogeta, and omega shynron who survived him.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 17, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Hes not allowed to kill them



Squeezes their heads until they pass out then


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ok first thats a stupid statement dbgt is WAAAAAAY stronger than dbz because of SS4 gogeta, and omega shynron who survived him.



Irregardless of what you think it's not canon, and contradicts the original series in several places.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

oh really when?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

I repeat Trunks going SSJ for some bricks. SSJ being x100 mutliplier when the original databooks say 50x increase. Just to name a few.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok i see your point but the 50X-100x stronger one isnt tru in the episodes where goku vs picon and goes super saian king kai has to tell the others what it is, a multiplier of 
100X streangth and speed, so that one isnt true and one other way to counter that is that when you first go ss it isnt as strong as when you train it over and over again. but the trunks going ss for bricks yea thats stupid.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

The anime is not cannon, the manga is the only canon. Pikon does'nt exist in the original manga, he's an anime only character. GT can't beat Magneto either even if they're stronger.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

you know what i give up you guys wont listen to reason and im starting to get confused


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> you know what i give up you guys wont listen to reason and im starting to get confused



What are you talking about, the anime's just not cannon is all, doesn't mean the DBZ manga isn't. still doesn't help them against Magneto though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

The manga is called DB. It's divided into two parts, the 2nd part in the anime is called DBZ. In the manga it's still called DB. The anime added extra scenes and characters that are not in the manga. This is called filler.

Remember that scene where the Cell Jr. deflected Vegeta's Fina Flash in the anime? Did'nt happen in the manga.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok im still giving up even though its all cleared up now and id rather just go with the anime because that all i watch i dont read the manga


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ok im still giving up even though its all cleared up now and id rather just go with the anime because that all i watch i dont read the manga



Do what you want, but you should go read some mangas, because that's what we use as cannon here unless the anime came first (example Eureka 7)


----------



## Elite Ace (Oct 18, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ok im still giving up even though its all cleared up now and id rather just go with the anime because that all i watch i dont read the manga



You know what, if you are not a dupe (I just have a small doubt), then you need to LURK MOAR
Any questions?
Read the goddamn thing, all the pages about non canon, DBGT and inconsistency along with PIS, CIS so someone doesnt have to explain it to you again...


Why is this place turning into a noobfest ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 18, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Saint Seiya
> Getbackers
> Tenchi Muyo!
> 
> To name a few. And Naruto is a very weak anime/manga, DBZ is strong but they can't defeat Mags. Magneto is very powerful. Although, some of DBZ might be able to beat Magneto.



Actually Buu could and Hypothetically if Goku could breathe in space he'd have a shot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 18, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ok first thats a stupid statement dbgt is WAAAAAAY stronger than dbz because of SS4 gogeta, and omega shynron who survived him.



Take them out of the equation then think about everything else yeah other than the final arc it was weak in comparison.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> You know what, if you are not a dupe (I just have a small doubt), then you need to LURK MOAR
> Any questions?
> Read the goddamn thing, all the pages about non canon, DBGT and inconsistency along with PIS, CIS so someone doesnt have to explain it to you again...
> 
> ...



Yes, yes and go read some manga, you can't rely on just anime.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ok im still giving up even though its all cleared up now and id rather just go with the anime because that all i watch i dont read the manga



Basically, it's the equivalent of reading the novel instead of just relying on the film of the novel (which will have had to necessarily made cuts to reduce the length).


----------



## Ulti (Oct 18, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Squeezes their heads until they pass out then



 More like it. Couldn't he put them in a coma or some shit as well?


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> More like it. Couldn't he put them in a coma or some shit as well?



Yeah, but I wanted him to use the glaring weakness they have


----------



## Ulti (Oct 18, 2009)

How about he takes all the kunai and stabs them in the knees and stuff?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> How about he takes all the kunai and stabs them in the knees and stuff?



I was just about to mention that actually, defeat them with all the metal they carry around on them.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2009)

Which version of Magneto are we talking about here?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Which version of Magneto are we talking about here?



Comic version


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

ITs time for this thread to die. everyone knows Pandaman solos from afar


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 18, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> This thread is still going on? And why is it turning into another Goku vs Magneto?



because goku is a better challenge for magneto


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 18, 2009)

I will say it again, could kakashi´s kamui do something?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> because goku is a better challenge for magneto



Except Goku's all ready been defeated by Magneto, the only people who argued that he couldn't were trolls like Moses and Boo who downplayed every feat that Magneto had.

But really this thread should die.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 18, 2009)

What the fuck is up with all these noobs?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

IDK, they just seem to pop up, y'know?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 18, 2009)

, NOOB INVASION


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 18, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> IDK, they just seem to pop up, y'know?





sazabi24 said:


> , NOOB INVASION



Or abductions

OF THE FOURTH KIND


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 18, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> I will say it again, could kakashi?s kamui do something?



Could it do something? Possibly. 
Is Kakashi fast enough to use it? No.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 18, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> because goku is a better challenge for magneto



No he isn't. You should read how its being debated and the overall result of the Goku vs Magneto thread that had already been concluded months ago. Here's the link below. 
Link removed


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 19, 2009)

Magneto stops the bloodflow to their brains to knock them out. Sannin+Itachi captured.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 19, 2009)

so there be some noobs trollen this thread

does any one want me..to post the scans of magneto fragging the entire planet

no selling some blasts from galactus...

and dropping islands on people?

i mean those feats to me have this in the bag

it'd be my respects to the older members here..and my way of showing my worth as a member


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 19, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so there be some noobs trollen this thread
> 
> does any one want me..to post the scans of magneto fragging the entire planet
> 
> ...



I honestly wouldn't bother. This thread is done and dusted. Though keep those pics, they'll come in useful when with grim inevitability a Rikudou Sennin vs Magneto thread gets made.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> well maybe if it was 1967 ff4 cartoon mags, naruverse could win


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 19, 2009)

O man. That video is so bad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 19, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so there be some noobs trollen this thread
> 
> does any one want me..to post the scans of magneto fragging the entire planet
> 
> ...



You don't really need too, as this thread is pretty much done, but keep those scans in handy for when the next Magneto thread comes up.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Most lulz youtube video I have ever seen



this is almost as funny as indian superman


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 19, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> You don't really need too, as this thread is pretty much done, but keep those scans in handy for when the next Magneto thread comes up.







Whimsy said:


> I honestly wouldn't bother. This thread is done and dusted. Though keep those pics, they'll come in useful when with grim inevitability a Rikudou Sennin vs Magneto thread gets made.



Theres another good one regarding itachi messing with his head..where Prof X tries to mind rape him and magneto bounces it with his will power then actually takes the profs powers over threw sheer force of will and then mind fucks the guy which i do has the link to this

and i mean if he can do that to a guy who can have telepathic phone sex with linadra across dozens of galaxies...then he should be able to no sell itachis tricks 

i mean the only character with better will power feats is Doctor doom so i didnt see that as a viable tactic

but fir enough i'll save the stuff for the inevitable...super jesus eyes..vs magneto thread..

theres no three scan rule here like cbr right? cause i don;t wanna get in trouble


----------



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2009)

There is no three scan rule.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok naruto loses like others keep saing this thread should die its actually getting irritating having to keep seeing this tap with new posts.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 19, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Basically, it's the equivalent of reading the novel instead of just relying on the film of the novel (which will have had to necessarily made cuts to reduce the length).



That makes sense.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

also were off topic so thats one more reason this thread should die.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> You think the Narutoverse can handle an omega class mutant?


Magento is an Alpha. 

Omega class mutants have limitless potential, while Mags is limited to his human body.



Cubey said:


> Dupe infested thread is dupe infested.


This.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

seriosly i never thought this thread would have gotten this big plus we already decided narutoverse loses


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 19, 2009)

> Dupe infested thread is dupe infested.


Now what did i do with my dupes?....


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol but how long has this thread bean up though seriosly?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 19, 2009)

compared to others, 11 pages is nothing.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you thinking Goku vs Magneto?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 19, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Are you thinking Goku vs Magneto?



no, more like this:

it
it


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad i didn't take part in either of those.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

yea but i mean this one is the "newest" "long" one


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 19, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> yea but i mean this one is the "newest" "long" one



It's all for the +1 postcount, that's why it's so long.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 19, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> lol but how long has this thread bean up though seriosly?



Compared to World War Hulk Vs. Bleach and Twilight Vs. Harry Potter, this is nothing.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey, just my Grimmjow vs Crocodile thread has been up 8 pages; although somehow it turned into a debate about Goku vs Crocodile. 
Point is, medium size threads like this come about once or twice per week, truly long threads once a month or less.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

no wonder thread get longer and longer they get off topic lol, i know i started it hough.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

To be fair, Magneto isn't a powerful Psionic or anything, it has more to do with the way he controls his powers especially with his synapeses through electromagnetism to safeguard himself from Xavier's astral projections.

Anyway he sodomizes the Narutoverse. Very first appareance of Magneto in Uncanny X-Men (too lazy to post it) has Magneto showing off the defination of what it's like to be a Alpha level Mutant and curbstomping the US military.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> To be fair, Magneto isn't a powerful Psionic or anything, it has more to do with the way he controls his powers especially with his synapeses through electromagnetism to safeguard himself from Xavier's astral projections.



well it also has to do with his hardcore will power..i mean the guy killed an aparently omega level mutant..while the guy was converting his body into energy..then fixed it..off pure force of will and being more skilled then the guy

Erics.sheer .resolve is pretty monsterous


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 19, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> No he isn't. You should read how its being debated and the overall result of the Goku vs Magneto thread that had already been concluded months ago. Here's the link below.
> Link removed



i just said he would have a better chance


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 19, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well from what you guys are saying it seems like nobody could beat him whats 1 you know that could beat him?



Since when does "He can easily beat Narutoverse" mean "He can beat anyone"?



sephiroth138 said:


> ok first thats a stupid statement dbgt is WAAAAAAY stronger than dbz because of SS4 gogeta, and omega shynron who survived him.



SSJ4 Gogeta has no feats. SSJ4 Goku got his leg impaled by a flagpole.

Really DBGT loses compared to DBZ if we go by actual feats and demonstrations of power.

And what is with all of these freaking noobs? Is this an invasion or something?

As for Magneto vs DBZ, I think if he fights to his full potential he could beat any DBZ character one-on-one but would lose against a combined attack from all of them at once.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> I will say it again, could kakashi?s kamui do something?



Yes it could 

now could Kakashi use it in time, no that's just as likely as Magneto losing because he suddenly ceased to exist (which by the is possible from a RL perspective).


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 20, 2009)

I would say if the Naruto chars make a good strategy, they can beat Magneto. If Magneto has been defeated before by the X-Men, who should obviosly be weaker than him, Naruto chars can too, let´s say for example someone is distracting Magneto long enough for Shikamaru to use Shadow Possesion and then Kakashi uses kamui, Magneto is screwed.
I have a question, why hasn´t Magneto killed the X-men yet?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 20, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> I would say if the Naruto chars make a good strategy, they can beat Magneto. If Magneto has been defeated before by the X-Men, who should obviosly be weaker than him, Naruto chars can too, let?s say for example someone is distracting Magneto long enough for Shikamaru to use Shadow Possesion and then Kakashi uses kamui, Magneto is screwed.
> I have a question, why hasn?t Magneto killed the X-men yet?



, when will then endless stream of noobs/dupes end


----------



## Ulti (Oct 20, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> I have a question, why hasn?t Magneto killed the X-men yet?



Pretty sure I've already anwsered this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> I have a question, why hasn?t Magneto killed the X-men yet?



Senior Partner has already answered this, he hasn't killed them because of plot related reasons,


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> *This thread is amusing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people just kill your self-esteem.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

ok enough of this thread i mean how long ago did we decide on that naruto loses? especially if DBZ loses.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ok enough of this thread i mean how long ago did we decide on that naruto loses? especially if DBZ loses.



If you look at the time between your post and the previous one, there's like an hour difference symbolizing there's no real meaning in this thread anymore. Lets just stop posting or wait for a mod to close it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 20, 2009)

Completely pointless.

Closing.


----------

